# Enorme Temperaturen in Zentralchina: Intel, Foxconn, VW und Co. pausieren die Produktion



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. August 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Enorme Temperaturen in Zentralchina: Intel, Foxconn, VW und Co. pausieren die Produktion*

					Bis zum 25. August müssen Fabriken großer Technologiekonzerne wie Intel, VW oder Foxconn im zentralchinesischen Sichuan heruntergefahren werden, da es durch eine Hitzewelle und ausbleibendem Regen sonst zu einem Problem mit der Energieversorgung kommen könnte. Der starke Gebrauch von Klimaanlagen spielt in die Problematik mit hinein.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Enorme Temperaturen in Zentralchina: Intel, Foxconn, VW und Co. pausieren die Produktion*


----------



## Kraizee (22. August 2022)

Hat sich eigentlich mal jemand Gedanken darüber gemacht, dass Klimaanlagen die warme Luft aus Räumen nach außen transportieren? Dadurch wird es draußen wärmer, was die Räume stärker aufheizt, weswegen dann die Klima stärker laufen muss, was dann draußen wieder wärmer... kommt das nur mir wie ein Teufelskreis vor?

Und warum fällt bei uns in der Firma der Strom nicht mal aus? 0


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. August 2022)

Kraizee schrieb:


> kommt das nur mir wie ein Teufelskreis vor?


Ja.

Du musst die Größenordnungen dabei sehen. Ein Gebäude mit Klimaanlage zu kühlen erhöht die Umgebungstemperatur bzw. erwärmt den Planeten da haste Recht. Nur ist der Betrag der Planeterwärmung extremst klein gegenüber dem Betrag der Raumabkühlung weil die Erde extrem viel mehr Masse hat als das Gebäude.

Was du da denkst ist in etwa so wie sich Sorgen machen dass der Pazifik sich aufheizt und man sich dann nicht mehr drin abkühlen kann weil jemand reingepinkelt hat. 


Natürlich ist die Klimaanlagensache weltweit durchaus ein Faktor einfach weil es hunderte Millionen Menschen gibt die ins Meer pinkeln äähhh Klimaanlagen nutzen - das schädliche ist hier aber nicht das Temperaturgefälle das solche Anlagen erzeugen sondern die Erzeugung der elektrischen Energie die dafür nötig ist sofern die nicht regenerativ erfolgt.


----------



## AyC (22. August 2022)

Kraizee schrieb:


> kommt das nur mir wie ein Teufelskreis vor?



Klimaanlagen sind die größten Verbraucher in der Wohnung. Alleine um mein 30qm Zimmer runterzukühlen verbraucht mein mobiles Gerät über 2000 Watt. Wenn diese 2000 Watt per Kohle/Gas erzeugt wird, dann erwärmt das natürlich die Erde mit auf. Ein PC der 300 Watt verbraucht ist dagegen nichts.

Interessanter wird es eigentlich erst, wenn man eine Solaranlage auf dem Dach hat, die im Sommer sowieso zu viel produziert und man damit entsprechend seine Räume kühlt. Oder anders gesagt, man benutzt erneuerbare Energien. Dann wird die Erde durch Klimaanlagen auch nicht wärmer.


----------



## Andrej (22. August 2022)

Wow, die Konsumgesellschaft scheitert an den Folgen des Klimawandels, die sie selbst verursacht hat!

So sieht ein Fluss in China gerade aus:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WJz2OyEbdhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=REmJl6Ol-2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AyC (22. August 2022)

Andrej schrieb:


> Wow, die Konsumgesellschaft scheitert an den Folgen des Klimawandels, die sie selbst verursacht hat!



Wobei man auch sagen muss, dass der Klimawandel auf der Welt, also auch in China, überwiegend in der westlichen Welt entstanden ist. Mittlerweile ist China natürlich auch auf unserem Niveau, produziert aber eben auch jede Menge für die westliche Welt in China.

Wird noch ein großes Problem in den nächsten Jahrzehnten und das alles in so kurzer Zeit, wenn man bedenkt, wielange es das Universum und die Erde schon gibt.


----------



## Kraizee (22. August 2022)

AyC schrieb:


> Wobei man auch sagen muss, dass der Klimawandel auf der Welt, also auch in China, überwiegend in der westlichen Welt entstanden ist. Mittlerweile ist China natürlich auch auf unserem Niveau, produziert aber eben auch jede Menge für die westliche Welt in China.
> 
> Wird noch ein großes Problem in den nächsten Jahrzehnten und das alles in so kurzer Zeit, wenn man bedenkt, wielange es das Universum und die Erde schon gibt.


Da kommt einem das Gruseln, aye.


----------



## h_tobi (22. August 2022)

Das ist die Quittung für die Ignoranz gegenüber der Umwelt, 

neben den Amis erwischt es die Chinesen nun auch...


----------



## compisucher (22. August 2022)

Es erwischt alle.
Klima ist immer Weltzweit zu betrachten.
In dem Fall ist es eben nicht egal, wenn ein sack reis in China (wahlweise USA oder Europa umfällt.
Quelle:





						CO2-Ausstoß weltweit: 10 Länder nach Emissionen
					

CO2-Ausstoß weltweit: Welche Länder verursachen am meisten Kohlendioxid? Wie hoch ist der Anteil Deutschlands am globalen CO2-Ausstoß? Jetzt informieren!



					www.co2online.de
				






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## facehugger (22. August 2022)

Irgendwas muss ja wieder her, damit die Preise schön weiter oben bleiben oder gar noch steigen 

Gruß


----------



## Acgira (22. August 2022)

Von den nächsten fünf Sommern die kommen, werden 3 wärmer/heißer rund trokener sein als der heurige, einer ungefähr gleich und einer geringfügig nasser und kühler, aber auch dieser wird als zu niederschalgsarm empfunden werden.

Beste Aussichten also...


----------



## Andrej (22. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Es erwischt alle.
> Klima ist immer Weltzweit zu betrachten.
> In dem Fall ist es eben nicht egal, wenn ein sack reis in China (wahlweise USA oder Europa umfällt.
> Quelle:
> ...


Man sollte diese Zahlen auch im Verhältnis zur Bevölkerung betrachten. Und dann sind China und Indien nicht mehr ganz oben. Indien hat einen CO2 Fussabdruck von 0,7 oder so - die USA 5. Wir müssten also alle, wie die Inder oder Cubaner leben, damit wir die Ressourcen des Planeten nicht über strapazieren.

Daten von 2014



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. August 2022)

Acgira schrieb:


> Beste Aussichten also...


Lösung für den Einzelnen ist doch einfach.
Die Auswirkungen jährlich mit einer neuen RTX X090 einfach zur Seite wischen und alle 4 Jahre zur Wahl das Kreuzchen wahlweise bei Blau / Gelb / Schwarz machen.
Schließlich ist man selbst ja nicht Teil des Problems.


----------



## compisucher (22. August 2022)

Andrej schrieb:


> Man sollte diese Zahlen auch im Verhältnis zur Bevölkerung betrachten. Und dann sind China und Indien nicht mehr ganz oben.


Umgekehrt wird daraus ein Schuh.
Beide Länder haben in Relation zu anderen sehr viele EW und auf den einzelnen heruntergebrochen, brauchen sie weniger.


Andrej schrieb:


> Indien hat einen CO2 Fussabdruck von 0,7 oder so - die USA 5. Wir müssten also alle, wie die Inder oder Cubaner leben, damit wir die Ressourcen des Planeten nicht über strapazieren.


Kann man ja ausrechnen:
China: 1,402 Mrd. EW mit 11,256 Mrd. to CO2 = 8,03 to/EW
USA:  0,323 Mrd. EW mit 5,275 Mrd. to CO2 = 16,33 to/EW
Indien: 1,380 Mrd. EW mit 2,622 Mrd. to CO2 =  1,90 to/EW
Deutschland: 0,084 Mrd. EW mit 0,753 Mrd. to CO2 =  9,18 to/EW



@Andrej :
Du hast die Zahlen von 2014, ich oben die von 2018 verlinkt.
Man sieht da schön die Steigerung von China (+1,3to/EW), USA ca. konstant geblieben, Indien leichter Anstieg/EW, Deutschland hat zw. 2014 und 2018 ca. 1 to CO2 / EW eingespart.


----------



## Acgira (22. August 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Schließlich ist man selbst ja nicht Teil des Problems.


Wenn man Mensch ist, ist man automatisch Teil von allem, diesen Makel könnt man nur damit loswerden, in dem man sich in Humus verwandelt, eigentlich je früher desto besser; nur leider ist das so wenig unterhaltsam, dass man damit sicher keine Wahlen gewinnen kann.

Wer schon mal etwas aus Kunststoff verwendet hat, oder ein Produkt wofür man irgendwas Motorbetrieben durch die Gegend bringen musste, ist mitschuldig. Ohne Schuld dürfte gar niemand sein, es ist also unzweckmäßig Steine auf andere zu werfen.

Der Mensch bringt Ökusysteme aus dem Gleichgewicht oder zerstört diese gar ganz. Könnten Ökusysteme denken wäre sie darüber traurig, dass der Mensch zerstörte Ökusysteme als Waffe gegen sich selbst einssetzt, um sich das Leben zu vermiesen. Die Gier nach Wohlstand, Wachstum und Fortschritt verhindert, dass vernünftige Lösungen sich durchsetzen können, und jene, die am meisten davon profitieren tragen die größere Verantwortung. Je größer der Umsatz, der Gewinn, das Gehalt umso größer die Schuld.


----------



## yojinboFFX (22. August 2022)

Die haben doch ne Millionen Uiguren, Die mit nem Fächer frische Luft zum VW-Werk fächeln könnten!
Sozusagen ein Golfstream!Der Vorstand wird´s absegnen und die KP-Chinesen bekommen noch Sklavenüberlassungsprämie von VW!
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## beastyboy79 (22. August 2022)

Heute schon mal wieder 10 Kisten Wasser ausm Angebot zu den anderen 6 in den Keller gebunkert. Die nächste Preisexplosion werden wir beim Trink-/Brauchwasser erleben. Dauert nicht mehr lang bis die Brunnen trocken fallen. Da bricht dann Sodom und Gomorra aus.


----------



## takan (22. August 2022)

wenn pcgh bissel nachforscht stimmen die angaben der staatlichen wetterorganisation nicht! die dürfen keine temperaturen über 40°c anzeigen. real sind dort um die 50°c wers nicht glauben mag, der darf sichs übers kontinental-klima informieren.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=egBS_XMunf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Finallin (22. August 2022)

beastyboy79 schrieb:


> Heute schon mal wieder 10 Kisten Wasser ausm Angebot zu den anderen 6 in den Keller gebunkert. Die nächste Preisexplosion werden wir beim Trink-/Brauchwasser erleben. Dauert nicht mehr lang bis die Brunnen trocken fallen. Da bricht dann Sodom und Gomorra aus.



Die bekloppten fangen wieder an zu horten, mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein...


----------



## Arzila (22. August 2022)

Finallin schrieb:


> Die bekloppten fangen wieder an zu horten, mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein...


Wenn dann doch mal die welt unter geht wissen wir wenigstens wo was zu holen ist ;D


----------



## blink86 (22. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Umgekehrt wird daraus ein Schuh.
> Beide Länder haben in Relation zu anderen sehr viele EW und auf den einzelnen heruntergebrochen, brauchen sie weniger.
> 
> Kann man ja ausrechnen:
> ...



Mir stellt sich bei den Statistiken immer die Frage, ob da berücksichtigt ist wie viele der Emissionen in China für Waren aufgewendet werden, die wir im Westen verbrauchen/nutzen. Falls nein, dann relativiert sich das Ganze nämlich noch mehr und schönt nur unseren CO2 Fußabdruck. Der Westen hat China dank Dollarzeichen in den Augen der CEOs schließlich erst so groß werden lassen.

Wollen meine Kollegen aber auch nicht verstehen, die stattdessen immer schön schimpfen, dass die Chinesen doch anfangen sollen...


----------



## retrogamer0815 (22. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Deutschland hat zw. 2014 und 2018 ca. 1 to CO2 / EW eingespart.


Nennt sich Outgesourced...nach china , Indien usw.


----------



## xxxxx1 (22. August 2022)

Jupp. Und jetzt gurken die Deppen mit 2-3 to e-mobile durch die Landschaft. Und die H*hner tanzen auf den Straßen. Ich könnte k*tzen bei soviel Dummheit und Ignoranz.


----------



## Bloodrock (23. August 2022)

blink86 schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich bei den Statistiken immer die Frage, ob da berücksichtigt ist wie viele der Emissionen in China für Waren aufgewendet werden, die wir im Westen verbrauchen/nutzen. Falls nein, dann relativiert sich das Ganze nämlich noch mehr und schönt nur unseren CO2 Fußabdruck. Der Westen hat China dank Dollarzeichen in den Augen der CEOs schließlich erst so groß werden lassen.
> 
> Wollen meine Kollegen aber auch nicht verstehen, die stattdessen immer schön schimpfen, dass die Chinesen doch anfangen sollen...


Die Kollegen sollten mal kapieren das man das besser nicht "pro Kopf" rechnen sollte. Denn dann siehts in DE ganz übel aus 

Der CO2 Fußabdruck wurde aber von der Industrie forciert. So konnte man die Hauptlast dem Bürger zuschieben. Der Hauptverursacher von Treibhausgasen ist die Industrie mit über 80 Prozent. Aber Klar......Opa Hubert muss den Benz abstossen udn sich nen Tesla kaufen, der dann erstmal schön "klimaneutral" produziert wird XD XD

Alter wir schaffen das mit dem Klimawandel eh nicht. Dazu sind wir zu viele. Also macht den Schampus auf, verballert die Rente, geht in den Edelpuff....whatever. Kauft euch nen alten E30 wenns euch glücklich macht. 

PS: Seepferdchen nicht vergessen und nicht so dick werden. Bei der Hitze steigt sonst die Pumpe aus 

Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## beastyboy79 (23. August 2022)

Finallin schrieb:


> Die bekloppten fangen wieder an zu horten, mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein...



Die Einen sagen bekloppt, die Anderen sagen weitsichtig. Du solltest Dich eher dringend mal mit dem Thema "Bevorratung" befassen, bevor Du große Reden schwingst. Mehr fällt mir dazu dann nicht mehr ein.

Halt Dir bitte vor Augen, dass Deine Supermärkte um die Ecke spätestens alle zwei Tage die Läger komplett drehen. Mal sehen was noch so für Dich über bleibt, wenn dort per LKW nix mehr täglich nachgeliefert wird. Bei dem Wort Lagerfläche kriegen viele BWLer schnell Schweißausbrüche, bei Rackjobbing allerdings aber wieder so ein Leuchten in den Augen. Ergo gibt es dort nur die geringst möglichen Kapazitäten.



Arzila schrieb:


> Wenn dann doch mal die *Welt* unter geht wissen wir wenigstens wo was zu holen ist ;D


Was willst Du bitte bei so einer aussichtslosen Katastrophe noch "holen"? Für den Fall solltest Du Dir auch mal Gedanken machen, was Du mit Deiner restlichen Zeit anfängst. Und die Welt wird nicht untergehen, sie wird höchstens ohne uns weiter existieren. Da ist es scheiß egal, was du bevorratest. Es ist eh vorbei. Von daher sinnloser Kommentar.

Ich schaue weltweit mit Argwohn auf die teils extremen Wetterlagen und manche verdrängen weiterhin gewisse Vorboten, frei nach dem Motto: "Bei uns, neeee, wird schon nicht so schlimm werden. Wir sind hier soweit ab vom Schuss. Außerdem schützt unser Wohlstand uns vor allen Widrigkeiten."


----------



## RobertFoster (23. August 2022)

Erstmal sollten wir uns bei den Brasilianern bedanken. Die reichen die Fackel dann weiter an Äquatorialafrika und diese wiederum an Indonesien. Stichwort Soja, Palmöl....... . Dann noch die Überfischung der Meere, immer weniger Phytoplankton. Wird die nächsten Jahre richtig geil.


----------



## MarcHammel (23. August 2022)

beastyboy79 schrieb:


> Die Einen sagen bekloppt, die Anderen sagen weitsichtig. Du solltest Dich eher dringend mal mit dem Thema "Bevorratung" befassen, bevor Du große Reden schwingst. Mehr fällt mir dazu dann nicht mehr ein.
> 
> Halt Dir bitte vor Augen, dass Deine Supermärkte um die Ecke spätestens alle zwei Tage die Läger komplett drehen. Mal sehen was noch so für Dich über bleibt, wenn dort per LKW nix mehr täglich nachgeliefert wird. Bei dem Wort Lagerfläche kriegen viele BWLer schnell Schweißausbrüche, bei Rackjobbing allerdings aber wieder so ein Leuchten in den Augen. Ergo gibt es dort nur die geringst möglichen Kapazitäten.
> 
> ...


Aber glaubst du, dass es in den nächsten paar Wochen zur Katastrophe kommen wird und du kein Wasser mehr haben wirst?


----------



## IguanaGaming (23. August 2022)

Mehr als vier Milliarden Menschen, mit uns einer Milliarde in den Industrieländern, in den Schwellenländern und deren Regierungen sind dabei auf selbige kaputte Lebensweise im Überfluss zu leben.

Dementsprechend werden mehr Ressourcen, Ackerfläche benötigt und damit durch Produktion, Infrastruktur die CO² Werte weltweit erhöht. Während wir weltweit die Regen- und Urwälder für unsere hemmungslose Lebensweise im Überfluss platt machen. Grüne Energie- und Ökonomiewende, 1.5°C Erderwärmungsziel, alles nur hoax, wenn mehr als 5 Milliarden Menschen so leben wollen wie wir hier und das was wir gerade erleben, egal ob ökologisch oder auch geopolitisch um die Kontrolle der weltweiten Ressourcen, ist nur erst der Anfang vom Ende.

Haben alle nicht wirklich etwas aus der Geschichte gelernt, weder aus den letzten beiden Weltkriegen, noch durch den Untergang voriger Zivilisationen die meinten auf selbige dicke Hose leben zu können und gegen die Naturgesetze.


----------



## compisucher (23. August 2022)

retrogamer0815 schrieb:


> Nennt sich Outgesourced...nach china , Indien usw.



Wenn es nur so einfach wäre...
Quelle: https://data.worldbank.org/indicator/NE.EXP.GNFS.ZS?locations=CN-DE
Achtung:
Die beiden Graphen sind Absolutexportdaten der beiden Länder in die Welt hinaus und nicht bezogen auf den Handel zw. China und Deutschland.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das "outsourcing" deutscher Industrieleistung nach China erklärt nicht unsere Einsparung an CO2 oder deren erhöhen Emissionswerte.
Kamen bis ca. 2005 primär Billigstartikel aus China mit irrsinnigen Verkaufszahlen zu uns (Kleidung, Spielzeug, Plastikkram), habne wir quasi zwei andere Effekte danach in China.
Interner gestiegener Verbrauch, weil auch Chinesen immer Wohlhabender werden und Investitionen Chinas in Großprojekte wie "Seidenstraße) aber auch intern (z. B. Militär)

Meanwhile exportiert D. weiterhin weltmeisterlich.
Faktisch ist D. viel mehr abhängiger von China geworden, als andersherum.
Ohne dem chin. Markt hätte die deutsche Maschinenbauindustrie und vor allem der Automobilbau ein echtes Problem.
Daneben ist China gar nicht unser größter Handelspartner, das sind und bleiben die USA:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://www.welt.de/finanzen/article180759224/China-haelt-den-deutschen-Export-am-Laufen.html

Dieses Wissen vorangestellt, dürfte der größte Anteil des in D. bisher eingesparten CO2s tatsächlich über Optimierungen der CO2 Verbräuche im Land selbst generiert worden sein.
Während der Anstieg bei den Chinesen überwiegend aus einem höheren Lebensstandard und dem einhergehenden höheren Energiebedarf resultiert.
Kann man auch hier sehen:
62% der Stromgewinnung in China erfolgt über fossile Brennstoffe und hier primär Steinkohle.








						Energiehaushalt in China
					

Energiebilanz und Produktionskapazitäten in China inkl. Vergleich mit den Ländern Europas




					www.laenderdaten.info
				






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Betrachtet man das dann China vs. Europa, sieht das Ganze sogar so aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 0,58 to CO2/EW in Europa sehe ich hinterfragungswürdig.
Wenn D. irgendwas um die 8 to/EW braucht, müsste es ja in Europa Länder geben, die kurz vor klimaneutral wären...


----------



## geisi2 (23. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> Du musst die Größenordnungen dabei sehen. Ein Gebäude mit Klimaanlage zu kühlen erhöht die Umgebungstemperatur bzw. erwärmt den Planeten da haste Recht. Nur ist der Betrag der Planeterwärmung extremst klein gegenüber dem Betrag der Raumabkühlung weil die Erde extrem viel mehr Masse hat als das Gebäude.
> 
> ...


Na ja, in Städten macht das bis zu 10 Grad aus. Wenn man belehrt sollte es schon stimmen...








						Stadtklima, was ist das? - NABU
					

Unter dem Begriff Stadtklima versteht man die menschengemachte Veränderung des Klimas und der Luftqualität in Städten. Zum Problem für unsere Lebensqualität wird dieses vor allem an heißen Sommertagen.



					www.nabu.de


----------



## glatt_rasiert (23. August 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> Irgendwas muss ja wieder her, damit die Preise schön weiter oben bleiben oder gar noch steigen
> 
> Gruß



Und was bietet sich da besser an als die Ideologie des menschengemachten Klimawandels. Die Spannungen zwischen China und dem Westen können ja nicht die Ursache sein,  sonst müsste man sich eingestehen das man an der Misere selbst schuld ist und  China sich nicht länger der Hegemonie des Westens unterwerfen möchte.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. August 2022)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Na ja, in Städten macht das bis zu 10 Grad aus.


Habe ich irgendwo was von "Stadt" (oder sonstigem Mikroklima) gesagt?


----------



## Cybnotic (23. August 2022)

Klimawandel wurde ja lange Geleugnet ..   Aber dazu gelernt haben besonders die Grüne Ampel dann doch nicht..    Deutschlands Grundwasserspiegel  ist im freien Fall, aber  jedes Jahr  so viel Menschen aus aller Welt hierher holen  damit eine Kleinstadt gebaut werden muss um das Wasser schneller aus dem Boden zu ziehen..  Und dann auch noch Trinkbrunne in die Stadte..  Also Dümmer geht immer..


----------



## glatt_rasiert (23. August 2022)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Klimawandel wurde ja lange Geleugnet ..



Das Klima ist im ständigem Wandel, es war nie konsistent. 
Vom Klimawandel spricht man erst seit man die Temperaturmesspunkte auf die Weltmeere erweitert hatte, zu welchen es keine Referenzwerte gibt/gab. Der Glaube an den menschengemachten Klimawandel exestiert also nur weil man das bestehende Klimamodel zwischenzeitlich geändert hatte.
CO2 und wärmere Temperaturen stehen zwar im Zusammenhang, werden aber falsch gedeutet.
Warme Temperaturen können das CO2  in der Atmosphäre erhöhen, aber nicht umgekehrt. Das widerlegen ältere Aufzeichnungen, in welchen zusehen ist das auch bei kühleren Temperaturen der CO2 Anteil stark erhöht sein kann.



Cybnotic schrieb:


> Aber dazu gelernt haben besonders die Grüne Ampel dann doch nicht..



Die Grünen interersieren sich nicht für das Klima oder den Naturschutz, nur für die politische Agenda welche sich dahinter verbirgt, welche einen Wandel der Gesellschaft erzwingen möchte.



Cybnotic schrieb:


> Deutschlands Grundwasserspiegel  ist im freien Fall, aber  jedes Jahr  so viel Menschen aus aller Welt hierher holen  damit eine Kleinstadt gebaut werden muss um das Wasser schneller aus dem Boden zu ziehen..  Und dann auch noch Trinkbrunne in die Stadte..  Also Dümmer geht immer..



Der hohe Wasserverbrauch trägt zum Großteil die Industrie und nicht Pöbel. 
Dies auf die Zuwanderung zu schieben entbehrt jeglicher Grundlage und ist ziemlich faschistoid.


----------



## Cybnotic (23. August 2022)

glatt_rasiert schrieb:


> Das Klima ist im ständigem Wandel, es war nie konsistent.
> Vom Klimawandel spricht man erst seit man die Temperaturmesspunkte auf die Weltmeere erweitert hatte, zu welchen es keine Referenzwerte gibt/gab. Der Glaube an den menschengemachten Klimawandel exestiert also nur weil man das bestehende Klimamodel zwischenzeitlich geändert hatte.
> CO2 und wärmere Temperaturen stehen zwar im Zusammenhang, werden aber falsch gedeutet.
> Warme Temperaturen können das CO2  in der Atmosphäre erhöhen, aber nicht umgekehrt. Das widerlegen ältere Aufzeichnungen, in welchen zusehen ist das auch bei kühleren Temperaturen der CO2 Anteil stark erhöht sein kann.
> ...


Du sagst im Prinzip richtig das CO2 nicht das Problem ist  (schließlich benötigt die Natur genau das    Aber  das du  den Wassermangel  nur auf die Industrie schieben willst ist schon mehr als Naive       Und mit faschistoid hat das auch nix gemein sondern Logik !    Selbst in Wassereichen Gegenen Städte  wurde hier im Hochtaunuskreis  Wassernotstand ausgerufen..  Gleichzeitig will man ein Neubau gebiet  (Die Leute müssen ja wo  unterkommen, die hier  aus aller Welt herkommen.. )   Das du annimmst das die nur von Lust und Liebe leben und eben nicht durchschittlich 150 Liter Wasser brauchen  am Tag  muss man nicht verstehen..  Also wo soll also das Wasser herkommen wenn wie ich sagte das  jedes Jahr  eine (klein?) Stadt  Leute dazukommt oder  Städte verdichtet werden ?   Kommt bei dir auch Strom  doch nur aus der Steckdose ?      Wasser wird noch zum Problem werden, das kannst du ruhig glauben.    Aber was erzählt man Rauchern  die hören doch auch nicht..  bis es zu spät ist!  MfG


MarcHammel schrieb:


> Aber glaubst du, dass es in den nächsten paar Wochen zur Katastrophe kommen wird und du kein Wasser mehr haben wirst?


Ohne Strom wird auch die Wasserversorgung.. ich sags mal schwierig 
den Politiker wurde doch mehr als nur einmal gesagt  das die Natur sie wegfegen wird..  aber die  wollten von ihren Schändlichen handeln nicht ablassen und  haben es nicht geglaubt.   man könnte bzw.  kann ohne Politiker  gut Leben aber nicht ohne die Natur


----------



## geisi2 (23. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Habe ich irgendwo was von "Stadt" (oder sonstigem Mikroklima) gesagt?


Wo produzieren denn Foxxcon und Co.?


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. August 2022)

Eine whatabout-Gegenfrage beantwortet nicht, wo ich was von Städten und Mikroklimas schreibe. Um all das ging es bei der Unterhaltung zwischen mir und Kraizee einfach nicht.


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was du da denkst ist in etwa so wie sich Sorgen machen dass der Pazifik sich aufheizt und man sich dann nicht mehr drin abkühlen kann weil jemand reingepinkelt hat.


Der wird auch durch die allgemeine Erderwärmung wärmer. Dazu kommt eine Übersäuerung und jede Menge Plastikmüll. Gerade im pazifischen Raum. Und bestimmt noch jede Menge Chemikalien. Abgeleitet aus zig wenn nicht sogar Hunderten Fabriken.  

Der Mensch macht die Erde unbewohnbar.


----------



## compisucher (23. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der wird auch durch die allgemeine Erderwärmung wärmer. Dazu kommt eine Übersäuerung und jede Menge Plastikmüll. Gerade im pazifischen Raum.


Ahhh... ist halt alles komplexer.
Im Kopf haben wir El Nino, das ist aber einer eine Großwetterlage über dem Pazifik und KEIN Klima...
Im Prinzip kommt der, wenn es sehr trocken über Südostasien ist (DAS ist Klima) und die Walker Zelle stärker als die Abwinde aus den Anden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erst jetzt wird es interessant.
So Sch.... el Nino für Südamerika ist, um so besch... wirds für Südostasien, wenn El Ninna herrscht UND zusätzlich kaltes Meerwasser (Polschmelze in der Antarktis) das Tiefenwasser ergänzt.
Ein Resultat wird sein: 
Verheerende Stürme und Überschwemmungsszenarios in Südostasien = einer der bevölkerungsreichsten Gegenden der Erde =  viele Opfer.


RyzA schrieb:


> Und bestimmt noch jede Menge Chemikalien. Abgeleitet aus zig wenn nicht sogar Hunderten Fabriken.



Mach mal Tausende aus den Fabriken und kaufe nie wieder einen PC, irgendwas aus Plastik oder ein E-Auto.

Weil ein größerer Teil der wirklich gefährlicheren Abwässer aus dem Großraum China, Taiwan und Südkorea fliesen wohin?
Genau, alles an die Küsten Alaskas/Kanadas, eine der letzten Flecken auf der Erde mit fast unberührter Natur.
Quelle: https://seos-project.eu/oceancurrents/oceancurrents-c02-p03.de.html



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Belastung  vor der Küste Alaskas ist mittlerweile so groß, dass es in Kombination des gerad hier großen Impact des Klimawandels echt katastrophal werden wird, nicht binnen Jahrzehnten, sondern binnen Jahren.








						In Alaska zeigt sich der Klimawandel besonders heftig - Sonnenseite - Ökologische Kommunikation mit Franz Alt
					

Die mittlere Temperatur in Alaska ist seit Beginn des letzten Jahrhunderts um 2,6 Grad gestiegen - weit über dem globalen Durchschnitt. Aktuell hat der




					www.sonnenseite.com
				






RyzA schrieb:


> Der Mensch macht die Erde unbewohnbar.


Nein, nur für uns Menschen.
Diesen Fehltritt der Evolution wir der Planet locker überleben.


----------



## MarcHammel (23. August 2022)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Ohne Strom wird auch die Wasserversorgung.. ich sags mal schwierig
> den Politiker wurde doch mehr als nur einmal gesagt  das die Natur sie wegfegen wird..  aber die  wollten von ihren Schändlichen handeln nicht ablassen und  haben es nicht geglaubt.   man könnte bzw.  kann ohne Politiker  gut Leben aber nicht ohne die Natur


Strom werden wir wohl weiterhin haben. Ich rede ja von den nächsten paar Wochen. Wir werden auch in einigen Monaten und Jahren noch weiter Strom und damit Wasser haben. 

Wenn also jetzt schon jemand anfängt, Wasser zu bunkern, sehe ich da kein rationales Denken.


----------



## compisucher (23. August 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Wenn also jetzt schon jemand anfängt, Wasser zu bunkern, sehe ich da kein rationales Denken.


Wasser zu bunkern funzt eh nicht, es heisst nicht umsonst "Frischwasser".
Lass mal die Badewanne volllaufen und probiere die Brühe nach einer Woche Standzeit...
Lagermöglichkeit wäre eine Zisterne mit konstant unter 10°, aber wer hat sowas schon im Keller...


----------



## retrogamer0815 (23. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> ...
> Lagermöglichkeit wäre eine Zisterne mit konstant unter 10°, aber wer hat sowas schon im Keller...


Fasebuch ist wo anders.......

Sauberes Wasser ist im Prinzip unbegrenzt haltber........



			haltbarkeit wasser - Google Suche
		





compisucher schrieb:


> Lass mal die Badewanne volllaufen und probiere die Brühe nach einer Woche Standzeit...


Gilt nur für uns, den verweichtlichen Teil der Welt ......erzähld dass mal jemanden der sein Wasser irgendwo aus einem Wasserloch im Wüstenboden holen musss.......


compisucher schrieb:


> "outsourcing" deutscher Industrieleistung nach China erklärt nicht unsere Einsparung an CO2 oder deren erhöhen Emissionswerte.


Natürlich nicht, aber Vertraue keiner Statistik die du nicht seber gefälscht hast.......  Der Karren geht an die Wand .........die Szenarien sehen düster aus .......... für Leute in den grossen Stätden wird es als erstes Ungemütlich.
 Grosse veränderungen sind längs fällig.....Der reine Kapitalismus ist längst gescheitert , nein überholt.....
Es muss ein Weg gefunden werden wie man  ohne Ausbäutung von Natur (Menschen+Tier+Pflanze)
 zu mehr Wohlstand
kommen kann,  bzw. das Ego mancher Macht u. Reichtumgeiler Individuen befriedigt bekommt . 
Letztlich wird man halt gezwungen werden dem Komfort des Wohlstandes zu verlassen....weil Wohlstand vergiftet , vertrocknet und verbrannt im Straßengraben liegt........


----------



## compisucher (23. August 2022)

retrogamer0815 schrieb:


> Fasebuch ist wo anders.......
> 
> Sauberes Wasser ist im Prinzip unbegrenzt haltber........


Hihihi...du bist aber ein ganz schlauer, oder?
Geschlossene Wasserbehälter ist was anderes, als was Offenes.
Die Problematik an stehendem, offenen Wasser ist die Reaktivität mit O2 und Keimbildung.
Eine gut verschlossene Wasserflasche kannste aber noch in 50 Jahren trinken, mindestens.


retrogamer0815 schrieb:


> Gilt nur für uns, den verweichtlichen Teil der Welt ......erzähld dass mal jemanden der sein Wasser irgendwo aus einem Wasserloch im Wüstenboden holen musss.......


Man mag es kaum, glauben, aber wer kann, der kocht i. d. R. ab, noch nie in Afrika gewesen?


----------



## retrogamer0815 (23. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> noch nie in Afrika gewesen?


Doch , mit dem Finger auf der Landkarte 😎
Warum ? Muss man das?



compisucher schrieb:


> Man mag es kaum, glauben, aber wer kann, der kocht i. d. R. ab


Besser ist das....aber sicher nicht seit langer Zeit so üblich bzw.  notwendig.......Wenn ein Brunnen / eine Quelle / ein Wasserloch seit jeher genutzt wurde wozu abkochen ,  Oma lebt ja auch noch ?


----------



## pedi (24. August 2022)

nicht nur oma.
würden die heutigen kiddies das machen, was meine kumpels und ich vor etwa 60-65 jahren veranstaltet haben, die würden nicht die grundschulzeit überleben.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nein, nur für uns Menschen.
> Diesen Fehltritt der Evolution wir der Planet locker überleben.


Naja, es sind schon viele Arten ausgestorben und es wird vermutet das es noch mehr werden.
Es gab in der Erdgeschichte aber schon mehrere große Artensterben.
Nur dieses mal geht vieles auf das Konto einer Spezies. Nämlich uns.


----------



## compisucher (24. August 2022)

retrogamer0815 schrieb:


> Doch , mit dem Finger auf der Landkarte 😎
> Warum ? Muss man das?


Nein, natürlich nicht, man muss nicht in Afrika gewesen sein.
Interessant war es aber schon.
Hab mal mit 2 Kumpels ne Moped Tour in den 1990gern von Tunis über Algerien, Mali bis runter in den Senegal gemacht.
"Guided", der eine war aus Algerien.
Die Tuareg in der Wüste holen die Brühe aus dem Loch und lassen es erst mal ne Stunde stehen, damit Keime durch die Sonne abgetötet werden - sagten sie.
Ist natürlich dann pisswarm oder wärmer, aber kein Magendreher bekommen.
Im Senegal filtern (oder filterten, keine Ahnung ob die das heute noch machen) durch ein Metallsieb, in dem die ein Kräuter-Gras-Sud als Filter drinnen hatten, angeblich zum gleichen Zweck.


retrogamer0815 schrieb:


> Besser ist das....aber sicher nicht seit langer Zeit so üblich bzw.  notwendig.......Wenn ein Brunnen / eine Quelle / ein Wasserloch seit jeher genutzt wurde wozu abkochen ,  Oma lebt ja auch noch ?


Wenn man kurz vor dem Verdursten ist, dürfte es tatsächlich erst mal wurscht sein, ob da Bakterienzeugs drinnen ist.
Da bin ich bei dir.






RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, es sind schon viele Arten ausgestorben und es wird vermutet das es noch mehr werden.


Klar, derzeit ist es eher ein anthropogener Effekt.


RyzA schrieb:


> Es gab in der Erdgeschichte aber schon mehrere große Artensterben.


Meist ausgelöst durch sehr große Naturkatastrophen

Ordovizium, vor 485-444 Mio. Jahren,
85% aller bekannten Arten starben aus.
Abkühlung und fast Totalvergletscherung der Erde (Schneeball)
Ursache mutmaßlich Appalachenbildung, die Meere verloren rapide Sauerstoff und wurden Schwermetallbrühen.

Devon,  vor 383-359 Mio. Jahren.
75% aller bekannten Arten starben aus.
Abnormer Abfall des Sauerstoffgehaltes in der Luft wie im Wasser.
Ursache unklar, mutmaßlich gigantischer Vulkanismus in Sibirien (Kellermann-Ereignis)

Perm, vor 252 Mio. Jahren
96% aller bekannten Arten im Meer und 66% an Land starben aus, auch nahezu alle Insektenarten.
Hauptursache sibirische-Vulkan-Trapp.
Es wurden 14,5 Billionen to CO2 freigesetzte, das sind grob die 2,5fache Menge des CO2, wenn  ir alle fossile Brennstoffe restlos verbrennen würden.
CO2 Gehalt in der Atmosphäre ca. 4000-8000 ppm (2022: ca. 400ppm)

Trias-Jura-Ereignis, vor 201 Mio. Jahren
80% aller bekannten Arten im Meer und an Land starben aus
Massive Erderwärmung (Treibhaus), weil CO2 Gehalt in der Atmosphäre sich erneut ca. vervierfachte.
Ursache erneut Vulkanismus, mutmaßlich Mittelamerika

Yo, und dann noch "Big bang" vor 66 Mio. Jahren
75% aller bekannten Arten im Meer und an Land starben aus
Dinosauerierkiller, ist ja bekannt, mutmaßlich begleitet durch die Dekkan-Trapps (wieder mal Vulkanismus)


RyzA schrieb:


> Nur dieses mal geht vieles auf das Konto einer Spezies. Nämlich uns.


Das blöde dabei ist, dass das heutige Artensterben paar 100mal schneller voranschreitet, als alle großhistorischen Ereignisse von oben, mit Ausnahme natürlich dem Saurierkiller.
Was wir in der Öffentlichkeit kaum in der Wahrnehmung haben.
Es dürften akut um die 1Mio. Pflanzen- und Tierarten bedroht sein.
Davon  Flechten, Moose, Käfer, Bakterien, welche extrem wichtig für die Biodiversität sind.
Wenn die Aussage von Nationalgeographic stimmt, wird die Evolution jetzt schon mehrere Mio. Jahre brauchen, um die gleiche Diversität wie vor 1800 wieder herzustellen.
Quelle (u. a.):








						Massenaussterben: Ein wiederkehrendes Phänomen?
					

In den vergangenen 500 Millionen Jahren musste sich das Leben auf der Erde von fünf katastrophalen Rückschlägen erholen. Werden die Menschen nun für Nummer sechs sorgen?




					www.nationalgeographic.de


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn die Aussage von Nationalgeographic stimmt, wird die Evolution jetzt schon mehrere Mio. Jahre brauchen, um die gleiche Diversität wie vor 1800 wieder herzustellen.


Ich glaube es wird zukünftig sowieso weniger Arten geben.
Weil die Klimabedingungen immer extremer werden.


----------



## glatt_rasiert (24. August 2022)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Du sagst im Prinzip richtig das CO2 nicht das Problem ist  (schließlich benötigt die Natur genau das    Aber  das du  den Wassermangel  nur auf die Industrie schieben willst ist schon mehr als Naive



Das habe ich so nicht geschrieben. Ich habe behauptet das die Industrie den größten Teil des Wasserverbrauchs trägt, und nicht "nur". 



Cybnotic schrieb:


> Und mit faschistoid hat das auch nix gemein sondern Logik !    Selbst in Wassereichen Gegenen Städte  wurde hier im Hochtaunuskreis  Wassernotstand ausgerufen..  Gleichzeitig will man ein Neubau gebiet  (Die Leute müssen ja wo  unterkommen, die hier  aus aller Welt herkommen.. )   Das du annimmst das die nur von Lust und Liebe leben und eben nicht durchschittlich 150 Liter Wasser brauchen  am Tag  muss man nicht verstehen..





> ...aber  jedes Jahr  so viel Menschen aus aller Welt hierher holen  damit eine Kleinstadt gebaut werden muss um das Wasser schneller aus dem Boden zu ziehen...



Natürlich wächst der Bedarf an Wasser auch durch die Zuwanderung, aber wir Deutsche werden schließlich auch immer mehr. Ich sehe nicht das du das in deinem Text berücksichtigt hast, was den Anschein "erweckt" das du die Schuld den Zuwandereren in die Schuhe schieben möchtest.



Cybnotic schrieb:


> Also wo soll also das Wasser herkommen wenn wie ich sagte das  jedes Jahr  eine (klein?) Stadt  Leute dazukommt oder  Städte verdichtet werden ?   Kommt bei dir auch Strom  doch nur aus der Steckdose ?      Wasser wird noch zum Problem werden, das kannst du ruhig glauben.    Aber was erzählt man Rauchern  die hören doch auch nicht..  bis es zu spät ist!  MfG



Also wenn wir die Zuwanderung stoppen, lösen wir deiner Meinung nach das Problen nit dem Wasserbedarf? Oder wie soll man das deuten?

Nein, ich beziehe meinen Strom wie jeder andere auch , nur habe ich mir durch Photovoltaik einen kleinen Vorteil verschafft. Und durch den Strom den ich einspeise helfe ich sogar bei der Kompensation des allgemeinen Energieverbrauchs.

Das Wasser in der Zukunft zu einem Problem werden wird, ist schon seit Jahren bekannt, schon zu Zeiten als der Klimawandel noch kein Thema war.  Man siehe sich an was der Nestle Konzern an Unrecht in den letzten Jahren verübt hatte, genauso die Halbleiterindustrie, ganz zu schweigen von Fracking.


----------



## compisucher (24. August 2022)

Also Zuwanderung hat zunächst überhaupt nix mit dem Wasserverbrauch zu tun.
Das ist Klimawandel...

In Fakt, man mag es kaum glauben, ist in Haushalten und Kleinbetrieben der Wasserverbrauch massiv seit 1990 gefallen.
Quelle: https://nachhaltig-sein.info/privat...wasserverbrauch-in-deutschland-eine-ubersicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar, als alter Haustechniker weiss ich das, dass in den letzten 30 Jahren nahezu überall 2-Mengen Klospüler verbaut wurden (3/5/7l) während die durchschnittliche Klospülung Anfang der 1980ger irgendwas zw. 10 und 20  auf ein Mal durchjagte.
Auch das wöchentliche Wannenbad der Familie noch in den 1960gern war nicht sooo wassersparend.
120l Vollbad stehen da 12-15 l in der Minute beim Duschen gegenüber.
Bei einer 4-köpfigen Familie ist das 4x120 = 480l vs 4x15x5 (min) = 300 l
Auch z. B. Waschmaschinen brauchen heutzutage ca. 1/4 von dem Wasser, die die beste WaMa 1985 verbrauchte.

In Summe ist der Netto-Wassererbrauch auch in anderen Sparten rückläufig
Die Nettoverbrauch per se erfolgt in der Reihenfolge.
Chem. Industrie
Industrie
Landwirtschaft
Freizeit (Schwimmbäder/Thermen usw.)
Verkehr (Auto- aber auch Fahrradwaschen z. b.)
Bau
Energiewirtschaft
Handel/Büros

Kann sich mit obiger Grafik selber ausrechnen:
1990: 79,43 Mio. EW*147l/Tag*365 T = 4.261.846.650.000 l/Jahr
2022: 83,20 Mio. EW*123l/Tag*365 T = 3.735.264.000.000 l/Jahr
Differenz: 526.582.650.000 l/Jahr
Dies geteilt durch 365 und dann durch 123: 11.729.205 EW

Sprich, wir könnten gut weitere 11,7 Mio. Einwanderer aufnehmen und hätten dann gerade mal den Wasserverbrauch von 1990.
Theoretisches Rechenmodell, ich weiss, weil logischer Weise noch mehr Wasser sparen angesagt ist.

Gucken wir uns die Regenmengen an:








						Niederschlagsentwicklung in Deutschland seit 1881
					

In diesem Beitrag habe ich zahlreiche Niederschlags-Mittelwerte des Deutschen Wetterdienstes ausgewertet und in verschiedenen Grafiken visualisiert. Wir werden sowohl die Niederschlagsmengen (Gebietsmittel) der einzelnen Jahre, aber auch für die verschiedenen […]




					wetterkanal.kachelmannwetter.com
				






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Könnte also tatsächlich am Klimawandel liegen, was wir in 2022 mit der evtl.  größten Dürre seit 500 Jahren erleben.









						Größte Dürre seit 500 Jahren: Satellitenbilder zeigen die Folgen der Trockenheit | MDR.DE
					

Die Waldböden knistern, Bäume werfen frühzeitig Blätter ab, Flüsse verdursten. Wie groß die Folgen von Hitze, Trockenheit und Dürre in diesem Sommer wirklich sind, zeigen diese Satellitenbilder.




					www.mdr.de
				




Die Kombi mit Durchschnittstemperaturen und Regenmengen machen das Fiasko aus.

Aber mit Sicherheit nicht, dass jetzt ein paar hundert tausend Zuwanderer mehr aus Kriegsgebieten bei uns leben.
Die sind für den absoluten Wasserverbrauch kurz vor irrelevant.

Weniger Autos und Fahrräder waschen, ihr verbraucht im Jahr fast 60% mehr Wasser, als das ganze Baugewerbe (!!!)


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Aber mit Sicherheit nicht, dass jetzt ein paar hundert tausend Zuwanderer mehr aus Kriegsgebieten bei uns leben.
> Die sind für den absoluten Wasserverbrauch kurz vor irrelevant.


Irgendwann werden auch Klima-Flüchtlinge kommen. Und dann wird es ungemütlich.


----------



## compisucher (24. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Irgendwann werden auch Klima-Flüchtlinge kommen. Und dann wird es ungemütlich.


Die Kernfrage wird sein: Wer flüchtet wohin?
10 Jahre Dürre wie dieses Jahr in Mitteleuropa und wir müssen jemanden Fragen, wohin wir dürfen...


----------



## glatt_rasiert (24. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Irgendwann werden auch Klima-Flüchtlinge kommen. Und dann wird es ungemütlich.



Klimaflüchtling ist wieder so ein Schlagwort was an der eigendlichen Thematik vorbeischießt.
Denn die Auswirkungen des Klimawandels wären weitaus erträglicher, würde man diese Menschen nicht ihrer Ressourcen (hier Wasser) berauben, denn erst das macht aus dem Wandel eine Krise.

Die Folgen eines Problems ist niemals die Ursache, doch genau darauf richten sich die Blicke und die Wut.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Kernfrage wird sein: Wer flüchtet wohin?
> 10 Jahre Dürre wie dieses Jahr in Mitteleuropa und wir müssen jemanden Fragen, wohin wir dürfen...


Genau kann das niemand sagen. Aber logischer Weise von wärmeren Ländern in kühlere.
Oder Küstenregionen wo der Meeresspiegel angestiegen ist.
Länder wo sich die Wüsten weiter ausdehnen usw.



glatt_rasiert schrieb:


> Klimaflüchtling ist wieder so ein Schlagwort was an der eigendlichen Thematik vorbeischießt.
> Denn die Auswirkungen des Klimawandels wären weitaus erträglicher, würde man diese Menschen nicht ihrer Ressourcen (hier Wasser) berauben, denn erst das macht aus dem Wandel eine Krise.
> 
> Die Folgen eines Problems ist niemals die Ursache, doch genau darauf richten sich die Blicke und die Wut.


Habe ich irgendwo geschrieben das sie daran selber Schuld sind?

Mit "ungemütlich" meinte ich das es irgendwann ziemlich viele werden.


----------



## compisucher (24. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Genau kann das niemand sagen. Aber logischer Weise von wärmeren Ländern in kühlere.
> Oder Küstenregionen wo der Meeresspiegel angestiegen ist.
> Länder wo sich die Wüsten weiter ausdehnen usw.


Hmmm...
Ich gucke mal zu den Nachbarn:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://www.wetter.de/cms/hitzewell...eigt-das-ausmass-der-trockenheit-5000068.html

Das ist wahrlich nicht lustig.

Wir bewegen uns in Richtung Treibhausklima der Erde.
Kalifornien macht es vor, seit über 10 Jahren nonstop Dürre.
Anzeichen einer ähnlichen Entwicklung (trockener Westwind trifft auf Kontinent) ist auch in Europa zu sehen.
Treibhausklima wird dann aber auch bedeuten, dass die Regenmengen über z. B. Sahara und vor allem am Äquator extrem zunehmen werden.

Ich habe überhaupt keine Vorstellung, über welche Zeiträume wir sprechen müssen.
Tendenziell wird es aber so sein, dass in ferner (?) Zukunft Gebiete wie USA und Europa nicht mehr schön zum Leben sein werden und Gegenden wie die Sahara ein Mix aus Mittelmeerklima wie vor 100 Jahren + üppiger Fauna, wie in den Tropen sein wird.

Ich bin mir also nicht sicher, ob es sinnig ist, über Klimaflüchtlinge zu reden, die unser Lebensweise bedrohen mögen.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass deine Kinder oder Kindeskinder nach Nordafrika auswandern müssen ist derzeit höher, als dass einer aus z. B. Kenia aus Klimagründen nach Europa muss.
Wirtschaftliche Gründe ist eine andere Diskussion...


----------



## Mahoy (24. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Eine gut verschlossene Wasserflasche kannste aber noch in 50 Jahren trinken, mindestens.


Abhängig vom Material der Flasche und ihres Verschlusses. Die meisten Kunststoffe sind nicht einmal ansatzweise für so lange Lagerzeiten geeignet.

Ideal wären Glas- bzw. Keramikbehälter, die ohne Gummidichtungen auskommen.


----------



## Sir Demencia (24. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Es erwischt alle.
> Klima ist immer Weltzweit zu betrachten.
> In dem Fall ist es eben nicht egal, wenn ein sack reis in China (wahlweise USA oder Europa umfällt.
> Quelle:
> ...


Steckt in der Tabelle mit drin, dass man D die Mengen an CO2 zuschreiben muss, die wir in China "in Auftrag" geben? 
Denn wie sähe es aus, wenn jeder seinen "Dreck" bei sich produzieren müsste?


----------



## compisucher (24. August 2022)

Sir Demencia schrieb:


> Steckt in der Tabelle mit drin, dass man D die Mengen an CO2 zuschreiben muss, die wir in China "in Auftrag" geben?
> Denn wie sähe es aus, wenn jeder seinen "Dreck" bei sich produzieren müsste?


Na ja, das ist "globalisierter Markt"
Zahlen in 2020:
China exportierte nach D.: 116,3 Mrd. €
Deutschland exportierte nach China: 95,9 Mrd. €
Quelle: https://www.bmwk.de/Redaktion/DE/Ar... fünften,586 Milliarden Euro) auf Deutschland.

Die 20 Mrd. € Differenz machen den Kohl kaum fett.
Wir produzieren ohne AKWs ca. 45% mit fossiler Energie, die Chinesen mit ca. 65%.
Antwort also: 
Nein, es ist wurscht, wir geben uns gegenseitig Aufträge in ca. gleicher Höhe, ist global betrachtet vernachlässigbar.

Das Thema ist eben:
Du kannst nicht einzelne Länder auf der Erde herauspicken und sagen: Da ist der Blödmann.
Beim Thema Klimawandel sitzen wir alle im gleichen Segelboot ohne Segel...


----------



## glatt_rasiert (24. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Habe ich irgendwo geschrieben das sie daran selber Schuld sind?



Nein, das habe ich aber auch nicht behauptet  und so war es auch nicht gemeint.
Ich habe lediglich deinen Text aufgegriffen um auf Tatsachen hinzudeuten, welche gerne ignoriert bzw. nicht wahrgenommen werden.



RyzA schrieb:


> Mit "ungemütlich" meinte ich das es irgendwann ziemlich viele werden.



Ja, das könnte in Zukunft für sehr starke Unruhen sorgen.


----------



## Sir Demencia (24. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, das ist "globalisierter Markt"
> Zahlen in 2020:
> China exportierte nach D.: 116,3 Mrd. €
> Deutschland exportierte nach China: 95,9 Mrd. €
> ...


Ich gebe Dir vollkommen Recht. Wir sitzen ale in einem Boot und müssen miteinander eine Lösung finden und zwar schnell. Aber die Tabelle gibt ein verzerrtes Bild wieder. 
D macht nur 2% aus und China knapp 30%. Also das 15-fache. Nur wer nutzt die aus der "Umweltsauerei" entstandenen Produkte zum größten Teil? Daran sollte gemessen werden. Und dort muss es zu einem Umdenken kommen. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich es richtig rüberbringe und hoffe Du verstehst, was ich meine.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich bin mir also nicht sicher, ob es sinnig ist, über Klimaflüchtlinge zu reden, die unser Lebensweise bedrohen mögen.
> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass deine Kinder oder Kindeskinder nach Nordafrika auswandern müssen ist derzeit höher, als dass einer aus z. B. Kenia aus Klimagründen nach Europa muss.


Nordafrika? Da wird es noch schlimmer aussehen als jetzt.
Wenn dann eher Skandinavien.


----------



## compisucher (25. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nordafrika? Da wird es noch schlimmer aussehen als jetzt.
> Wenn dann eher Skandinavien.


Nee, langfristig nicht, das ist der Irrtum.
Ich kann die aber nicht sagen, ob das in 50 oder 500 Jahren sein wird.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (25. August 2022)

In Skandinavien wird es bitterkalt, wenn der Golfstrom abreißt. Und der wird umso schwächer, je wärmer es in den Meeren wird.


----------



## compisucher (25. August 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> In Skandinavien wird es bitterkalt, wenn der Golfstrom abreißt. Und der wird umso schwächer, je wärmer es in den Meeren wird.


Genau, das mutmaßliche Endszenario wird Vergletscherung bis HH, danach Wüste Gobi/Mongoleilandschaft in ganz Europa und eine bewohnbare Sahara sein.
Wann auch immer...


----------



## geisi2 (26. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Eine whatabout-Gegenfrage beantwortet nicht, wo ich was von Städten und Mikroklimas schreibe. Um all das ging es bei der Unterhaltung zwischen mir und Kraizee einfach nicht.



Doch, ging es im Kern. Die Frage war ob das nicht doch einen Effekt auf die Umgebungstemperatur hat wenn in Gebieten wo Foxxcon und Co. produzieren (darum geht es beim Thema und nicht um Allgemeine Klimatheorie) die Klimaanlagen auf Hochtouren laufen. Ich habe nie behauptet das du etwas von Mikroklima geschrieben hast. Du hast es im Zusammenhang schlicht nicht berücksichtigt.


----------



## beastyboy79 (27. August 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Wenn also jetzt schon jemand anfängt, Wasser zu bunkern, sehe ich da kein rationales Denken.


Hast du den Link mal angesehen aus meinem Post. Wenn ja, dann hast Du gesehen, was man in jedem Fall auf Vorrat haben sollte.  Also auf meinem Mineralwasser, welches kühl und dunkel steht ( wg. evtl. umkippen), die Flasche mit einem MHD bis 2025 versehen. Bis dahin schaff ich das mit der Familie auch locker leer zu machen. Da könnt ich locker die doppelte Menge auf Vorrat haben. 

Und wenn Dir die Trockenheit der letzten Wochen kein mulmiges Gefühl bereitet, solltest du dir mal ein paar Berichte zum Wasser und zum Versiegen von Brunnen etc. zu Gemüte führen. Aber wir (Europa) subventionieren Multimilliarden schwere Chipproduzenten, damit die uns noch ein paar Milliarden m³ Grund-/Frischwasser abgreifen können, um ihre Wafer zu "spülen"? Da muss man doch mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert sein. Wo der Strom herkommt, ist ja auch klar. Aus querfinanziertem teuren, umweltfreundlichem LNG direkt aus USA/Kanada. 



> Strom werden wir wohl weiterhin haben. Ich rede ja von den nächsten paar Wochen. Wir werden auch in einigen Monaten und Jahren noch weiter Strom und damit Wasser haben.


Na was meinst Du wie sich das mit dem Wasserpreis verhält, wenn der Strompreis noch weiter steigt, oder Strom wegen zu teuer/zu knapp abgestellt werden muss? Meinst du das bleibt dann so billig wie jetzt und so einfach verfügbar? Da wär ich mir nicht so sicher. Ohne Wasser kannst du nicht so lang existieren, wie ohne fressen. 

Aber ja, den Klimawandel werden wir bestimmt abfedern/dämpfen. Da bin ich mich ganz sicher... nicht!
Die Extremwetterlagen nehmen immer weiter zu, es gibt viel mehr Orkane und Hurricans, sogar Tornados in Deutschland. Aufgrund von Starkregen werden Schlammlawinen ausgelöst, da tote Bäume aus Berghängen geschlagen werden müssen, und damit die Wälder weiter zurückgehen. Schön zu sehen in den Mittelgebirgen, wo ganze Landstriche kahlrasiert aussehen, was da teilweise auch durch Schädlingsbefall gerodet wurde, da es kaum noch lang anhaltenden Frost gibt und somit Schädlinge im Winter nicht eingehen, etc. etc. und niemanden interessiert es. 

Die Folgen sind schon da und stehen mit auf dem Pedal, um den Klimawandel weiter voranzutreiben.


----------



## MarcHammel (27. August 2022)

beastyboy79 schrieb:


> Hast du den Link mal angesehen aus meinem Post. Wenn ja, dann hast Du gesehen, was man in jedem Fall auf Vorrat haben sollte.  Also auf meinem Mineralwasser, welches kühl und dunkel steht ( wg. evtl. umkippen), die Flasche mit einem MHD bis 2025 versehen. Bis dahin schaff ich das mit der Familie auch locker leer zu machen. Da könnt ich locker die doppelte Menge auf Vorrat haben.
> 
> Und wenn Dir die Trockenheit der letzten Wochen kein mulmiges Gefühl bereitet, solltest du dir mal ein paar Berichte zum Wasser und zum Versiegen von Brunnen etc. zu Gemüte führen. Aber wir (Europa) subventionieren Multimilliarden schwere Chipproduzenten, damit die uns noch ein paar Milliarden m³ Grund-/Frischwasser abgreifen können, um ihre Wafer zu "spülen"? Da muss man doch mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert sein. Wo der Strom herkommt, ist ja auch klar. Aus querfinanziertem teuren, umweltfreundlichem LNG direkt aus USA/Kanada.
> 
> ...


Das brauchst du mir nicht sagen. Du tust ja gerade so, als würde ich den Klimawandel leugnen. Tu ich nur nicht. 

Allerdings bin ich ziemlich zuversichtlich, dass die Menschheit da trotzdem durchkommt. Ein gesellschaftliches Umdenken findet bereits statt und auch ein politisches Umdenken wird nach und nach ersichtlich. Außerdem ist der Mensch überaus anpassungsfähig und kreativ. Daher bezweifle ich, dass uns Wasser und Strom so schnell ausgehen wird.


----------

